# This looks really good!



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Hmmm...


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sadly when I started paying attention to swellinfo just this year it's led me to many disappointing surfs. Did better without it, but I'll still check it. Use to just check on wind, how many days of a certain direction and how much wind, along with the surfcams. Certainly looking forward to another good trip in the surf chunking plugs!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Must be the rain keeping it down.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Solodaddio said:


> Sadly when I started paying attention to swellinfo just this year it's led me to many disappointing surfs. Did better without it, but I'll still check it. Use to just check on wind, how many days of a certain direction and how much wind, along with the surfcams. Certainly looking forward to another good trip in the surf chunking plugs!


I don't know about that. It's not 100% accurate, but it's better than nothing.

Agreed that you must visually confirm with surf cam, and then I still wake up and look at the buoy's and see how the wind blew overnight.

I find that I can see the surf action at night pretty well on the g-townsurf.com cam...


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Which buoys do you check, and on which website? I've tried looking at buoy data a couple times, but I get the feeling the ones I've checked are too far out.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

billygoat said:


> which buoys do you check, and on which website? I've tried looking at buoy data a couple times, but i get the feeling the ones i've checked are too far out.


42035


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

I check Magic Seaweed along with a few other sites. I've found that they're pretty accurate most of the time. They're showing 1.2 ft for Sat right now, which is still more than reasonable.

http://magicseaweed.com/Surfside-Surf-Report/3953/


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://tabs.gerg.tamu.edu/Tglo/ndbc.php?buoy=42035

4', has a long way to go.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I check Swellinfo the last time I went. They showed Surfside to have 1-2 ft swells. The waves were low waves but the wind and the Current made it very rough. I sure hope its right for this weekend.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Rawpower said:


> I check Swellinfo the last time I went. They showed Surfside to have 1-2 ft swells. The waves were low waves but the wind and the Current made it very rough. I sure hope its right for this weekend.


1-2 on swellinfo is a no go!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Can anybody look at the surf cams and tell me what it looks like? Surfhouse cam's are from yesterday and for some reason galveston cams don't work for me any more. Not sure if it is related to add blockers I have installed.

Trying to decide if it is worth going down this afternoon and tomorrow morning. I don't normally go with this high of a rain chance.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

wish2fish said:


> Can anybody look at the surf cams and tell me what it looks like? Surfhouse cam's are from yesterday and for some reason galveston cams don't work for me any more. Not sure if it is related to add blockers I have installed.
> 
> Trying to decide if it is worth going down this afternoon and tomorrow morning. I don't normally go with this high of a rain chance.


Galveston.com live video feed still looks a little sporty right now. And definitely looks like it might rain.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes it was a little sporty but fishable. My buddy and I fished until about 10 am. I got my personal best, 29" speck and he landed a close second 27". Previous to this one my best was 24.5" and I got to say they get big fast b/c I thought I had a shark on the line the way it was thrashing and turning up the water.

He landed a couple 15-17" specks and some lady fish but it was a slow bite. I also caught a 2.5' blacktip on Friday evening. Dodged rain storms most of the morning until one got us and it dumped hard for about 20 minutes or so then was gone.

Wave's were about waist to lower chest high and were coming pretty quickly about 4 seconds or so. Water was sandy with only a foot to a couple feet visibility but greenish. Didn't see much bait in the water until later on in the morning and it was still not like it was in June/July. Mostly small pocket's of mullet and some ribbon fish. It was mostly overcast so I may just not have noticed bait earlier in the morning.

I never saw those "ice cream" days in August when the surf typically looks like a lake which seems odd b/c I usually catch a couple and today was not something I would typically fish but I am sure glad I did. I was rewarded with a monster trout.:dance: Looking forward to red and flounder runs this month and next.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

wish2fish said:


> Yes it was a little sporty but fishable. My buddy and I fished until about 10 am. I got my personal best, 29" speck and he landed a close second 27". Previous to this one my best was 24.5" and I got to say they get big fast b/c I thought I had a shark on the line the way it was thrashing and turning up the water.
> 
> He landed a couple 15-17" specks and some lady fish but it was a slow bite. I also caught a 2.5' blacktip on Friday evening. Dodged rain storms most of the morning until one got us and it dumped hard for about 20 minutes or so then was gone.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some monster trout, would love to see pictures. Where were you fishing?

It doesn't appear to be as calm as forecast, but if it was fishable today it should be at least as good tomorrow, maybe a little better. I plan to be at Surfside #5 at 6 am.

Glad to hear that there are still trout in the surf.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> Sounds like some monster trout, would love to see pictures. Where were you fishing?
> 
> It doesn't appear to be as calm as forecast, but if it was fishable today it should be at least as good tomorrow, maybe a little better. I plan to be at Surfside #5 at 6 am.
> 
> Glad to hear that there are still trout in the surf.


We were at access #5. It looks like the forecast would appear better tomorrow as far as wave height but you know how that goes. Going to be outgoing tide all morning as well. There should be windows of fishertunity tomorrow morning. Good luck.

Oh, I was using shrimp under a popping cork if that matters.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks, I will probably soak croaker if possible.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Sucked bad today. Hardheads, gafftop and sharks on my 18 croaker. Nada on spoon.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that but at least you got to wet a line. I guess the trout have moved out of the surf at least in numbers. Time for some bull red and flounder runs.


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice photo. Even a bad day at the beach is better than...well you know.

I forgot to add that trout was 29" and 7 lbs. Would have like to have seen it a few months ago to see if it would have been a star contender.


----------

